# Kinetic FMIC on MKIV... where the hell did you mount yours?



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

So started the tear down to boost my 24v... and quickly took a look at the front end and my Kinetic front mount intercooler - but I haven't the slightest idea where to mount it??

Front end:










Intercooler:


















I'll move along with the other stuff for now - but would I have to sawzall the re-bar? Where the hell do I mount those tabs (on the intercooler) to the front end? Anyone have pics installed?

Thanks


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

Here are some pics, it should give you an idea:

http://www.kineticmotorsport.com/techmanuals/MK4FMICKITinstallpics.pdf


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> I haven't the slightest idea where to mount it??
> 
> I'll move along with the other stuff for now - but would I have to sawzall the re-bar?
> Thanks


Yep, sawzalls work wonders for intercooler mounting.


----------



## Afluck (Apr 10, 2011)

having the same problem, did anyone figure it out? cause all internet sources about this kit get rerouted to cts's homepage?


----------



## bikertard (Oct 16, 2010)

*Kinetic FMIC*

First of all, I gotta say, the support from kinetics is THE WORST of any business I have ever dealt with.
I installed a stage two kit this winter in my MK4 Jetta, and had so many issues, it was unreal.
Anyways, core mounts with the ports at the bottom, the tigged brackets pointing up, facing forward.
You take a disc grinder and cut the lip off the bottom of the steel bumper, cuz you'll dull every blade you have using a saw, the bumper must be made of spring steel.
I got some aluminum bar stock roughly the size of the brackets and fabbed straps that I bolted onto the front of the bumper and bolted the cooler straps to them. With minor carving, the foam stays on.
There is no way I could find a way keep the stock bumper cover, I order a Vortex from Extreme Dimensions. There is a bit modifying to make that one work. so I'm leaving my carved up stock cover on and building my own hot/cold piping this winter so I don't have to completely butcher the new cover. Kinetics 'master fabricator' makes crap piping. Maybe he's smoking crack piping while he bends up the junk that they send out.
It's kind of a pain getting pictures up on this site, e-mail me at [email protected] and I can send you some pics.
I did the entire kit myself this winter, the local shop that I choose wasn't that great for help either, so there was a lot of head scratching going on. I have a buddy who works for the local dealer, he was a MASSIVE asset!
The car is running now, I did a LOT of learning, and there is a bunch of stuff to re-do this winter. 
Meth kit, external oil cooler, proper hot n cold piping, etc.
It runs freakishly fast, makes more boost than I know what to do with, and hasn't broken anything yet, other than my brain. I have about a thousand km on it now and some new front tires, we'll see what happens next.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

TBH I sold this and got a Eurojet race FMIC. Much, much, much easier install and pipes are hidden without the need for cutting / trimming on a Votex bumper.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Yep, angle grinders with abrasive cutoff wheels work wonders for intercooler mounting.


Fixed


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Rod Ratio said:


> Fixed


 There was actually no mistake in the original post to "fix". :thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> There was actually no mistake in the original post to "fix". :thumbup:


 Yes there was. A sawzall is a crude, inaccurate, and slow way of modifying a bumper rebar. 

Better, faster results are achieved with an abrasive cutoff wheel on a grinder. 

*pro-tip:thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Rod Ratio said:


> Yes there was. A sawzall is a crude, inaccurate, and slow way of modifying a bumper rebar.
> 
> Better, faster results are achieved with an abrasive cutoff wheel on a grinder.
> 
> *pro-tip:thumbup:


 1. I don't _need _your turbo pro-building tip. 
2. If you go to sleep at night convinced that you are the first person with a cutoff wheel then you are more stupid than your screen name is. 
3. Remember ANY tool is as accurate as the user. Your inability to use a sawzall is independent of me, go practice. 
4. When you have built the number of forced induction cars that I have get back at me.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> 1. I don't _need _your turbo pro-building tip.
> 2. If you go to sleep at night convinced that you are the first person with a cutoff wheel then you are more stupid than your screen name is.
> 3. Remember ANY tool is as accurate as the user. Your inability to use a sawzall is independent of me, go practice.
> 4. When you have built the number of forced induction cars that I have get back at me.


 1. If you like doing things the hard way; that's fine. I personally wouldn't recommend using a sawzall for anything precision. Its a demolition tool.

2. Nope. Im pretty sure more automotive professionals would agree with my choice of tools thanks.

3. Im a general contractor for a living, and have plenty of experience with a sawzall. Consequently i know their limitations. Sure it can be used, but why use a chainsaw when a scalpel should be used? 

4. I've built more Turbo cars than you. The username is new, I am not. When you signed up here in 05'; I already had ten years under my belt. :wave:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Rod Ratio said:


> 1. If you like doing things the hard way; that's fine. I personally wouldn't recommend using a sawzall for anything precision. Its a demolition tool.
> 
> 2. Nope. Im pretty sure more automotive professionals would agree with my choice of tools thanks.
> 
> ...


 I sincerely doubt that. 




You are pretty cocky, which is fine if you are intelligent... you are not. 

If you had a hint of analytical ability you would realize that my original post was in direct response to a question about a Sawzall, the angle grinder was not introduced in the conversation up to this point. 

Since you wanted to make a contribution why would you not do so on your own merit? You had to dick ride my post to validate your own. FYI, you have NO clue how long I have been doing forced induction, just saying. 

Go build houses and/or find a Home Depot thread to troll... Mr General Contractor and stop derailing the nature of the thread. 

Pro-tip. :facepalm:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> I sincerely doubt that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Shouldn't you be shopping eBay right now for your next build?

You offered a hack solution, and I offered a clean proper solution; yet you're questioning MY experience? :screwy:

Sawzall is a demo tool. There are many much cleaner, more efficient ways to cut steel.

I apologize for stepping on your dick; as your hack methods are the only obvious solution


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> 1. I don't _need _your turbo pro-building tip.
> 2. If you go to sleep at night convinced that you are the first person with a cutoff wheel then you are more stupid than your screen name is.
> 3. Remember ANY tool is as accurate as the user. Your inability to use a sawzall is independent of me, go practice.
> 4. When you have built the number of forced induction cars that I have get back at me.


 you got the job done with the sawzall, but that does look pretty hacked up. It looks like you turned that part of the bumper you cut into a giant steak knife. also, jeff wasn't the only one to recommend a grinder, and I also would have used a grinder for that job. to hack off some exhaust piping, sawzall all day. :thumbup: 



Rod Ratio said:


> 1. If you like doing things the hard way; that's fine. I personally wouldn't recommend using a sawzall for anything precision. Its a demolition tool.
> 
> 2. Nope. Im pretty sure more automotive professionals would agree with my choice of tools thanks.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: 



Rod Ratio said:


> Sawzall is a demo tool. There are many much cleaner, more efficient ways to cut steel.
> 
> I apologize for stepping on your dick; as your hack methods are the only obvious solution


 :thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Rod Ratio said:


> I apologize for stepping on your dick; as your hack methods are the only obvious solution


 You have not fallen off your scaffolding yet?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Big_Tom said:


> you got the job done with the sawzall, but that does look pretty hacked up. It looks like you turned that part of the bumper you cut into a giant steak knife. also, jeff wasn't the only one to recommend a grinder


 I don't want to waste time responding to you as you have had zero input up to now and more importantly you are referencing things that are not even included in this particular exchange but you clearly have not _read _this thread.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> I don't want to waste time responding to you


 but you did  and umadbro :wave:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> You have not fallen off your scaffolding yet?


 Nice try kid I haven't climbed scaffolding since I was in my twenties.






V-dubbulyuh said:


> I don't want to waste time responding to you as you have had zero input up to now and more importantly you are referencing things that are not even included in this particular exchange but you clearly have not _read _this thread.


 You're a hack; no getting around it. 
Perhaps you're happy with "good enough", or "it works"; but I prefer to do things clean, and proper.


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)

*Ladies...*



Rod Ratio said:


> Better, faster results are achieved with a plasma cutter and cleaned-up with an abrasive flap-wheel on a grinder, then a coat of your favorite rust paint


 :laugh: come on now ladies... :laugh:

plasma cutter machines are fun!


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

FYI in the above pics I used an acetylene torch. Then I used an angle grinder to clean things up.


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)

Rich, I've got your old set-up sitting in my basement waiting to go onto my TDI next spring 

The whole sawz-all vs. angle grinder was funny to watch. Plasma would have that rebar cut-out in about 5 minutes max, plus clean-up time with a grinder. All depends what tools one has access to at the time... I just liked the boobies & mini-skirt in the photo!

:beer: zombie threads can be dangerous... boosting cars should not...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Rod Ratio said:


> Nice try kid I haven't climbed scaffolding since I was in my twenties.
> 
> 
> You're a hack; no getting around it.
> Perhaps you're happy with "good enough", or "it works"; but I prefer to do things clean, and proper.


 I'm glad you're so familiar with my work - don't really know how so. You actually confuse/concern me.  

Seems to indicative of my earlier statement that you are a troll and unable to comment unless you have someone else's statement to springboard off. Yes, you will probably respond yet again. 

You should probably be more concerned with your retirement plan, Viagra, Propecia and diabetic meds rather than my intercooler installation techniques. :heart:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> I'm glad you're so familiar with my work - don't really know how so. You actually confuse/concern me.
> 
> Seems to indicative of my earlier statement that you are a troll and unable to comment unless you have someone else's statement to springboard off. Yes, you will probably respond yet again.
> 
> You should probably be more concerned with your retirement plan, Viagra, Propecia and diabetic meds rather than my intercooler installation techniques. :heart:


 Ya.. this coming from the guy who uses demo tools for BT installs.:facepalm:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Rod Ratio said:


> Ya.. this coming from the guy who uses demo tools for BT installs.:facepalm:


 You are too much fun. 

Here's more dog bait for you... respond again.


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

This thread sucks!! :banghead:


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

VR6ix said:


> Rich, I've got your old set-up sitting in my basement waiting to go onto my TDI next spring
> 
> The whole sawz-all vs. angle grinder was funny to watch. Plasma would have that rebar cut-out in about 5 minutes max, plus clean-up time with a grinder. All depends what tools one has access to at the time... I just liked the boobies & mini-skirt in the photo!
> 
> :beer: zombie threads can be dangerous... boosting cars should not...


yeah this thread got so out of hand sooooo quick eace:


----------

